# New dog panting, pacing, and no appetite



## DonHarlow (Aug 26, 2009)

I adopted the best dog last Friday. He is a one year old lab, who unfortunately was ignored for the past nine months. 
The previous owner wanted a companion hunting dog that would be a retrieving machine. Berkeley does not want to retrieve, so the previous owner gave up on him and basically left him out in his backyard. 

I know it is normal for a dog when stressed to pant, pace, and have a loss of appetite. These are all true for Berkeley. He is happy-go-lucky most of the time, but it seems like it is tough for him to get settled. When does that behavior ebb away? He will settle down to take a nap and if I get up he will be on my hip in a matter of seconds. He will eat a little bit of food if I am near, but if I walk away, he will abandon his food and follow me.
For a year old, he is very very calm (compared to most labs I know), great temperment...but he just seems a little uneasy still which I am sure is normal. 
I dont want him to be so dependent on me though right now and set ourselves up for problems later.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Very normal. It often takes a week or two to settle in....that's when things can change alot. Don't worry about the dependence...that can also change as he gets his footing.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What Tooney said.  He looks like a great dog.


----------



## DonHarlow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies...really just wanted someone to reassure me.

I have been working with him on the wait command. 
I think I may try having him wait in the kitchen, I move to the next room, then come back to him and release. 

When he does follow me around the house, I am careful not to play with him or give him too much attention...just business as usual. 

I hope his appetite kicks in soon though. It is a little frustrating to watch him abandon his food.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

DonHarlow said:


> It is a little frustrating to watch him abandon his food.


Don't let it upset you. Dogs have two positions where they feel very vulnerable...going potty and eating....that uncertainty will pass as he gains confidence in you and his new home.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd also be taking him for a couple long (45 min or so) walks a day. It will help to reduce his anxiety/stress and help him get an appetite. Make the walks brisk with very little "stopping and sniffing". Be sure he has ID tags on a collar not attached to the leash, so he can't pull out of the leash and collar and be "naked".


----------



## DonHarlow (Aug 26, 2009)

He is doing much better. Definately seems settled in a little. Still uneasy to the point where he wont just lay down and stay down if I or my wife get up to get something....but hopefully with time, who knows. Eating better at night, and this morning he ate half of his food. So there is progress...It has not even been 2 weeks so as long as he is eating something I am okay with it. 

He really needs more socialization. He is very interested in playing with others, he just doesnt know how to not be such a bull. We will keep at it. 
Thanks for the tips


----------

